# Advice for fast decorating?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rent it do not buy it then it's deductible.
They will move it and out.
Work out a deal where they can put up a small pop up ad that sits on a table to lower the price.
Buy some candles that smell like fresh baked cookies or apple pie if your having an open house. If you burn them set them in the sink for safety.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One builder used to get things at Target for model homes. Walmart also has some furniture.

When I managed apartments we got things at Target also for apartments that were shown; throw rugs, towels, a few dishes for the kitchen.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Don’t take pain just focus on what you like most for your home.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Lots of real paint stores like Sherwin-Williams have employees who have design training come to your house for FREE to help you coordinate everything. Of course, the catch is that you use THEIR paint for your project. As a painter, I have had customers use this service with great success.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are staging strictly for resale, a used bed frame and an air mattress will be a lot cheaper and easier to move than the real thing. 
And don't rule out used. If you have a H4H restore or other used furniture place nearby you might check them out. Even if an item is beat up, a slipcover, table cloth, or coat of paint can make a huge difference.


----------



## mondaywest (Dec 18, 2013)

Don’t take pain please concentrate on your work. Everything will be fine. 
If you want to repaint a whole room just paint a contrasting rectangle over a sofa. Paint a ceiling a light colour of the wall. Update all room space with paint in home.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

and don't put too much in a room. the more spacious you make it, the more appealing it is.

ie, queen bed, not king in MBR, twin in other BDRs.

if I was to do this, I would probably google real estate staging.

Keep garage empty, no pictures with people in them. neutral colors, nothing splashy.


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

For stunning, beautiful decoration you can use in decoration like -
1.You can use candles in your decoration.
2. also you can use home made items or items which are easily available to us at home like crystals,pine cone,handmade paper snowflakes, beaded garland.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Less is more.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

There are many creative home accessories and furnishing which are easily bought. These creative stuff can help you design your room.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't take much pain just change the interior of your house I mean just change the direction of the objects which are there in your home.I am sure it will give a different look just in an hour.


----------



## Em em (Feb 26, 2015)

If you're staging for a sale, probably keep it as clean and simple as possible.

Declutter everything and keep everything in storage. If furniture is an issue, try getting slipcovers in a neutral color or that matches your color palate.

There's a bunch of guys that do slipcovers for couches, try googling custom works or comfort works (can't remember)


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

If there is an IKEA nearby, I'd head there. Cheap candles, rugs, framed pics. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just at an Open House that was beautifully staged. The owner/realtor bought everything at a TJMaxx Home Good store.


----------

